# Ziricote Flying V



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Love Ziricote just for looks. Nice neck on that one.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow I just looked at the gallery, your picture here doesn't do it any justice at all. The grain is stunning.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It's Beautiful


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Beautiful guitar--I love seeing woodgrain on a guitar.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, that's incredible!

What's the fretboard wood?
It almost looks like there's a braid going on there.
So that's the grain of the wood?

I love that it a cool mix of kickass R&R and subtle beauty.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

what kind of glue did you use to laminate the ziricote bocote back together after bookmatching?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The finish is superb. Diggin' the tuners, you could find those in the dark for sure. 

Any neck dive?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

